# New how is everyone doing thread



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just a new thread because those get so long.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ooh, i just answered the other one! Anyway, what i said was:Eric, you know me too well. I always do what i'm told. I'd make a good wife!







I have finished an essay! I hope your proud of me! I have also finished another one of the little assignments. TOmorrow i will start another essay. I think i might be able to shift this work by the dealines! How about that!







My IBS is good at the moment. I have actually been a bit C recently, but that better than D i suppose! Thank god for small mercies!







My Mums birthday party went really well. She loved it and I had a really good time too! My mum did get very drunk but on your 50th birthday i suppose its allowed. My Dad didn't kick off either. He just went home at about 9.30pm, said he was coming back but never did. Its better than having a slanging match!







Thankyou Mike, Eric and Marilyn for all you help. You've been great.Spliff


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi Eric.I just started on side 6. I think Mike recorded this side at a disco I wanted to get my drum kit out and play along.







Let me turn the question around Eric and askhow are you doing?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I was thinking the same thing! ERIC HOW ARE YOU??????I couldn't sleep with side 6 on. It was my least favourite side out of all of them. That and side 4 i just didn't like. 2,3 and 5 i really liked.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

SpliffI know that your a musician, we could volunteer to play on the next recording that Mike makes.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

oh definately! i don't know if a trombone is really suitable though?







What do you play? I also play drums a little bit. But can do pretty much anything when i put my mind to it!Mike? What do you think?


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi, Eric. I'm happy to report that I've been "normal" for about 2 weeks now. Two weeks ago this past Monday, I had a setback with D and decided to give up coffee. That was a good decision as it has helped me a great deal! I'm drinking hot herb teas instead.I'm still on track with the tapes, day 65, I think. My husband says he sees a big difference in my ability to handle stress. I do feel much calmer overall.In addition to the tapes, I'm taking 1 caltrate with each meal and on some days, I take one or two doses of imodium to slow things down. But, I had been taking imodium before I started the tapes and it wasn't always effective.For the past two weeks, I have had completely normal BMs. And, it's all over with in one trip! This is amazing to me. I don't remember when I last felt this good.MM


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Okay, first thanks for asking. I am under a lot at the moment, but am doing well. I sometimes have to recognize that I am heading for problems ahead of time as far as my stress levels are concerned and bring them down before they spiral out of control. My symptoms however are pretty much on the 1 front if I were to give it a number, so in that regard alls good and I have been eating badly lately. Well somewhat badly( LOL) I have been eating out alot







and fatty foods, but they taste good and aren't doing anything so all's good. I do appreciate the asking verry much.







Spliff, very proud on the essay.I am also glad things were somewhat smooth for you on the home front. I sure everyone needs a break sometimes.







I am glad the IBS is laying low and this may sound strange, but conciously absorb how you feel when you feel good, then remeber that went you may be feeling low.keep me updated and keep focus and busy.JB, were all muscians.







Will have to put on dark shades and start going around saying were gettin the band back together like the blues brother.







I personnaly like Andy's music and his wifes, they have CD unrelated to IBS and his wife sounds like Enya alot and Andy's music is really calming music when I am just plugging away around the house. I also personally drifted right into on the tapes. I think Mike picked a good person for the job.MaggieMae, I know exactly what your talking about on not remembering ever feeling that good it was finilly something that really worked and I good not believe it was from tapes, and when I first finnish I jumped all over this bb yelling it out, I wanted to shout it from the rooftops.







I am very glad to hear things are going well for you at day 65 your doing very well and this will keep going after your done. You may have a set back here and there, but the total picture you should see is some permenant improvement.This comment I want to point out."I do feel much calmer overall." I felt this also and at first I was trying to figure it out more, but realized it was not just my head and less stress and anxiety, but a calmer whole inner person kind of thing, which in turn ='s a clamer brain gut axis.Glad its going well for you.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:I'm doing great! The visualizations on "Towards Inner Peace" are so calming. I still listen to them before going to bed.







JeanG


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I am still trying to get over my stomach bug. I now think I had mild food poisoning ALONG WITH the stomach flu. The reason I think this is that the rest of my family had rather mild symptoms at the same time I was feeling VERY bad. Then, this weekend, while I was feeling much better, they all got much worse. So, we are all now on the mend. I am still rather worn down, but the symptoms have subsided almost completely. I find myself not concerned with the D at all. Why? Because there rarely is any anymore!! So, I do see improvement from the tapes, although clouded at the moment by the stomach flu.I still haven't managed to get started on my second time through the tapes. I have been doing some other "head work" and trying to get some other issues out of the way. I want to get started again, but thought I would wait until I was feeling better and could enjoy them more. I am hoping to be on track by the end of this week.Right now I feel hope, which is something I have not felt in awhile. I think there is a light at the end of the IBS tunnel and I think I am getting closer!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lauralee, glad to hear your getting over the bug and that there is light at the end of the tunnel.So you know your doing exactly what you should be doing and when you go back to it, it will get you over the hump. Keep us informed and your on the right path.


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

Hi EricI am still feeling well using the tapes.I got through the appointment with my consultant. The good news there was that my CT scan came back clear. Even my consultant made the comment that I was alot calmer than the last time I saw him. That made my day







I now have to wait till the end of this week for results from blood tests for tumor markers. Hopefully they won't be elevated and that will be it until the next 3 month check up at the end of July. Even with this waiting for results, I still haven't had any C which is fantastic and still feeling pretty calm and I'm smiling about that even as I type








Hears hoping for continuing good resultsBelinda x


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I swear my IBS is just being weird now. I have been more C recently, which is different than usual but not uncommon. The only drawback is that i am a lot more on edge than usual when this happens which is not fun.ALso, my lips are very sore and i have loads of mouth ulcers that have appeared over night! I went off to do the musician thing this morning and that went really well. I totally agree with the dark glasses thing Eric! lol. HOw about we all carry round gig bags of some variey and look like musos (sp)







Spliff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jean, thanks for posting and I am glad their is still enjoyment in it and good health for you.







Thanks for sharing its important and a good thing.Belinda, I am very glad to hear that news.







Woo HooAll the best for you on the next tests!Glad its going well for you and thanks for updating also. Keep smiling until your lip freezes that way.







I am very happy for you.







Spliff, stay calm, don't let it get the better of you, remember calm is good for the nervous system."musician thing this morning and that went really well" Glad to hear it went well. I like the carry gig bags, but not to sure about the other idea. LOLSpliff, your doing well and keep at it, your school work and taking care of business and remember to stay focused on your goals.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have a deadline tomorrow and i have written virtually nothing! If anyone has any ideas about Mozarts use of muscial characterisation in Don Giovanni let me know! lol (oh dear, never leave things to the lastm inute. I do work better under pressure sometimes







)Change of plan now. I didn't no FA about Don giovanni so am doing one of the other essays intead. I have no idea what to do. I went to see the lecturer. I kncked on the door but he told me to go away and this is meant to be tutorial time! They don't want to help us at alL!Also, the course list os oiut and i have virutally NO choice for next year at all. Grr. There isw no way i will finish this eessay by tomorrow. It not going to happen. 2000 words. I don't even have exmaples of the music i am writing. aboit. I will go and cry now.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I just wanted to say today I finally went to the hairdresser with no imodium in my system!







It may sound like something small but it is a big deal for me. There was a little more colour on my eyebrows than expected (I look like an albino!







; nothing a little makeup can't fix.







) but other than than I feel really good about taking this small step.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I finished another essay and handed it in! It is not the one on Don Giovanni, but on the influence of Haydn on the development of the Classical symphony. Yay! Only one more big essay to go, then a few small ones!Hooray!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh...My IBS has been HORRIBLE tonight. It started about 9.30pm, now it is 12.30 and its still really bad. I need to sleep but i keep having to get up.It hasn't been like this for months and months. I have to be ok for work tomorrow as well. I'm not sure i'm going to be able to make it.I'm not panicking...much.I just really hope this goes away soon. I really shouldn't have eaten all that junk food yesterday.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

HiAlmost through with the tapes. Day 95 or 96. But it's not been a great week. first, I flew to AZ on Monday and had an attack before leaving. I thought I was doing OK though until last night. Got really sick after eating dinner before leaving the restaurant. Worse than it's been in ages. But I'll consider it a temporary setback.Here's to a good week everyone!nancy


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Well I just finished day two. Last night I knew more what to expect and I was able to really relax. It was a positive experience. (Mike has a very soothing voice). There is no way I can do anything after I listen to the tapes though. I generally am too relaxed to get up again.This came at a right time because I have so much stress going on right now. My daughter is graduating next week, I have out of town company coming, my house is still somewhat under rennovation, I am doing the decorations and a presentation to show at the dinner/dance, I still need something to wear, and I am dealing with an anxious 14 year old! But I am very positive and calm throught it all!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

sent you an e-mailBQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bq, I am away all day today,(at the music store and then at the IBS support group), but tomorrow I will send a reply to you. However, I may be able to reply sometimes today if I can, just don't want you to think I am not answering the email right away. Rita, glad the second time was easier and it gets easier from here on. Its good to be calm through it all.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No hurry Eric as I will still be in the same shape tomorrow, lol but true unfortunately.I didn't mention it much, cause it is just negative, but the IBS bites right now big time. P mostly is more the problem. The other I can deal with. Just enjoy the music store and your mtg tonight. Thanks for letting me know tho.BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok.My IBS has been awful this week. As i think i posted earlier.I have been trying not to get too stressed about it but its difficult. Especially with all my exams coming up.Thanks Eric for that chat the other night.Thanks Marilyn also (love ya!)


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Finished prog' on Sunday 19th and am doing well.I went through a rough patch quite recently and I thought "oh no here we go yet again more D"but after about 5 days the D was a lot less and could have been linked to a nasty bug that I had for about six weeks with a heavy cough and cold.I have to remember that even people who don't have IBS get gut rot now and again.I have faithfully followed the prog' shedule as instructed and have, to be honest, found it difficult to stay with it at times but I said to myself "that I have to take responsiblity for my healing and Mike Mahoney has given me the tools that I need. It is now really paying big divedends.I still have slight D but every other symptom I had has now completely gone.No more gut wrenching pain, bloating,lethergy or anything else that I had and some of it is a distant memory. I would say my improvement is 90% or more just a little bit more progress and I will be 99% better.I am so pleased with my overall well being not just in symptomatic relief but also with what I would call getting back to my old self again.I have not been easy to live with I know but this condition sure can rule every minute of your life as many here know all too well and I think it is a difficult condition for other people to understand. It seems that improvements now are very small but every day I am getting better little by little.I just hope it's permanent. ( fingers crossed)For people who don't know me, I was very sceptical about HT and I said as much earlier this year, but I was so wrong.I would strongly recommend this programme to any one who may be thinking about trying HT, after all you've got nothing to lose and a lot to gain.Thanks also to the many people here who have given me encouragement, help, and support along the way, many of you will never know how important your support and kind words have meant to me.God bless.Wishing you all well for the future.RegardsPeter (JB2)


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

PeterCongrats on finishing! I finished about a week ago too. Going through a bit of a rough patch myself but with C. But like you, I have faith this will work itself out and only be a temporary setback.nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Peter, glad to hear your doing well and an email is on the way to you. Its great all the other symptoms the HT deals with, there can be a lot and they can add up to your total healht and well being, but they just seem to disappeared with the HT, same happened to me, a problem with me I had most of my life was with the excess muscle tension and for me it was amazing as I didn't know how bad it was until the HT relieved it. there were a lot of symptoms like that for me that just diappeared. Yee Ha








I still get some distension but very rarely and that is a weird symptom anyway. The biggest for me was pain and that is just unreal what HT did for me on that and that it actually made my stools better. I think a lot of all the things its down and am still amazed three years later and really glad I did it and learn it and continue to learn and do it. Regardless of the IBS also is that it is good for your health in general.







I am very glad you not only read up on it all but gave it a try. I do remember your first post. LOL But your a better man now for it really. You took the intiative. Some people don't make it past a set mind if their mind is set. LOL I am sure you know what I am talking about here.Congradulations Peter.Nancy, that is not toally uncommon, a few of us were that way for a brief time after finnishing, and it will swing back to a balance. Stef, Zay, me, I think Norbert and a few others I believe, but it is not uncommon and it should subside and balance out. I bit part of all this also is keeping a balance, if you go back to the imagery some, just move it along a little with the wheel.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Eric, how are you?I'm settling back into life back in Australia and finally have internet access at home. My stomach has been playing up with the stress of finding work and going for job interviews. I tell myself once I leave the house that's it, my stomach has to behave itself as I know it's only caused by stress, and surprise surprise it works! I was rejected for a job this morning and allowed myself half an hour to feel sorry for myself then picked myself up. I have realised it is so important to think and feel positive.Have a good weekend everyone!Linda


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

After 10 days with no synthetic estrogen and with taking calcium/magnesium, I have to admit that I do feel better... calmer, less agitated, more energy...able to focus better.And two days ago my boss said that my promotion and raise were ok'd by the hospital administration. I won't know any details for several weeks, but it will go into effect after July 1st. Happy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda







Good luck down under and I hope everything settles soon and you find a job soon. Sorry about the rejection, there loss. Keep us updated.If you see a koala give him a hug for me I love those animals.







hang tough and stress free!Artspirit, congradulations on the promotion and glad your feeling better.







Nancy, how is it going?Maybe I should start a new thread.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

HiThanks for asking eric. Things are going OK. Still a bit C but it's getting better. And the amazing thing is that it isn't being solved with D as it usually would be. I haven't been listening to the tapes although I do the wheel image in my head. Tape 3 was always my favorite. Would you recommend that I listen to it for a while. I finshed the tapes exactly two weeks ago today.and how are you doing?nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy, I am doing well thanks for asking.At the monet I don't think you should do anything. Wait one more week.Your finding that the HT is/was still working and hence the c, that is slowly working itself out and should level out and achieve a balance. wait another week and tell me where your at. As I said this has happen to others including myself and it just fixes itself. Keep me updated.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Eric, I said I'd post about my son's progress at 50 days, so here goes. I had him fill out the Progress Log (didn't realized he should have done that at 27 days). This is what he reported stomach pain 70% better flatulence 50% better belching 30% better pain in back passage 20% better bowel not empty feeling 60% betterI also asked him what he felt helped the most, meds, hypno, chiropractor, or therapy. He felt meds and hypno. I feel that he has made GREAT improvements. He is more relaxed and certainly able to handle the pain better. He's sleeping better and worries less. I'm a little concerned about a couple of things though. His bowel habits and pain patterns have changed. Whereas before he went once a day unrelated to when he ate and the pain was more in his stomach, now he goes after almost every meal and the pain is in the lower back. He's also lost a bit of weight. Can anyone shed some light on this? Interestingly, his gastro felt the lower back pain was unrelated to IBS, BUT I know I've read here and elsewhere that people have lower back pain.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, I am thrillled to hear it and if he's halfway then things are looking very good.Second, the first thing I was gonna ask was the doctor question with any new symptoms, but it seems you have asked this or at least about the back.The back pain can be related to IBS just in muscle tension. If you massage this it may go away some also. If it continues or get worse back to the doctors. Different kinds of pain may be part to in figuring it out, dull aches as opposed to sharb stabbing pains etc.., but these are things to ask the doctor about. I can really tell you what the differences all are. You do want to monitor him for red flags in case something ever does happen and at the same time IBS can do some funcky things to the body.On the back pain also it was probably there before and as the pain lessens in the gut, the pain in the back becomes more prominent and brought to his attension. This will be next the brain will go after. Of course he is also a growing person.







The bowel habits changing, who knows really on that, the seasons can do that and the HT is somewhat looking for the balance, so a whole combination of things could effect that and I would not worry about it or spend to much time trying to figure it out really. Unless they are serious symptoms or unless they are new and last a little while I would not worry to much on all the changes that can happen they happen even in normal people. Weight loss is something to look at however. A possible link for that can be the seasons also, but you need to be on top of that one really. How much weight loss, diet, excersise etc.Hope that helps and great to hear about the improvements. I am really happy he is finding some relief. In some odd way it also give me pleasure on IBS for my childhood and the bad times and that I can help younger people not to go through what I did. That may sound weird, but its true. OF course Mike did the great work.







And you have been a very understanding parent.







Its also odd because I rarely ever here anybody mention they have been filling out the progress log, although I think its a good thing to do, especially with kids but it helps in general I believe to see where things are going and to take notice of improvements.Jackie, please keep me updated. and if you have any more questions let me know.


----------



## kerplunk (Mar 4, 2002)

Hello again, hard to believe that over a month has gone by since I last posted. I finished the tapes about 3-4 weeks ago. I haven't posted since I didn't know what to say - I have been having some very confusing symptoms ï¿½ a bit of D, some gas, pain, bloating. The confusing part is my willingness to take them in stride ï¿½ in the back of my mind I am thinking ï¿½oh, I can manage thisï¿½. Sense of control seems to be stronger. I am surprised because I was doing better before I finished the tapes! Maybe my body/thought patterns are just testing me or the symptoms are having one last hurrah before they really go away. Like I said ï¿½ confusing and I worry that my use of Mike's imagery is not as good as it could be. Eric, as I have heard you suggest several times, I probably should go through the tapes again (plus I really enjoyed them). I did lose my father during my early listening time. My schedule will always be hectic, so that is why I prefer to listen before falling asleep. Any suggestions you may have are always appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2002)

Wish I had something good to report here this time around.... but I'm physically ill. The bottom is falling out and every day is a struggle to get through the pain & fatigue. The only thing in me that hasn't died... is my sense of humor..... and there isn't anything that doesn't get better when there is a smile....


----------

